# Vortex Diamondbacks vs. Bushnell Legend Ultra HD



## byuduckhunter (Dec 2, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with these binos? With Cabela's sale, CC points, and rebate I could get the bushnells for around $60 (normally about $300). I could get some $230 Vortex diamondbacks for around $90 with points and what not. Any suggestions? I've heard really good things about the Vipers but they are out of the price range. How are the Diamondbacks? The Bushnell reviews are pretty good for the most part. 

Thanks


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Be sure to check the reviews on the Cabela's and SW websites. The warranty is much better on the Vortex. Are you looking at getting the Vortex from SW? If so, they will give you a $25 credit for applying for their credit card.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I own a pair of Diamondbacks in the 10x50. I have sent them in twice to have the diopter adjusted since it migrated out of range. They had great customer service adjusting them, but really makes me wonder why I would have this issue twice. I don't intend to upgrade or purchase other optics for a long time. I consider them to be my rough and tough binos. They do not compare to swaros or your top end binos but they do serve really well as a decent pair of glass for a hunter on a budget.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Get the vortex. +1 on a warranty. It saved a hunt for me one year. 3 years ago when it snowed on the archery opener, I discovered that my seal had cracked, and they were full of water and fog. Problem was I was leaving the next Wednesday on another hunt. I called Vortex on Monday, hoping I could take it to a dealer to switch out. Instead they shipped me a brand new pair, with a return label and box for my old pair. How many companies would do that just off of a phone call?


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Vortex for everything, I'm biased since they are from my home town, but I was in there office last winter when a guy brought in a pair of binos that looked like the chupacabra had gotten a hold of them. The guy had a disgusted look on his face and said my dog got a hold of these, and was wondering if there was anything that could be done. The salesman put the phone down, laughed and said that will happen, pulled out a new pair and handed the guy the new ones. No questions asked. I was speechless and sold for their customer service.


----------

